# Deer Hunting



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"Twas a good week for sitting in the deer stand enjoying the natural beauty of the woods and contemplating the mysteries of the world.

I saw a few deer.
Missed the one I took a shot at.

No venesin but enjoyed the experience.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Starts tomorrow in Pennsy.., yesterday in Md.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I got my buck but haven't tagged a doe in yet. Still got another week to find one. I haven't ate any of my buck yet. He was old. Stunted antlers, no teeth, big bodied. His meat is a very dark red color. Scares me to think of what it might taste like or how tuff it might turn out to be. Might have to ground every bit of him up.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Twas a good* week *


I can't imagine what that must be like
Our bow season starts in early September, gun seasons in early October, and they don't end until Jan 1


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can't imagine what that must be like
> Our bow season starts in early September, gun seasons in early October, and they don't end until Jan 1


Our Archery Season starts Sept.15,Firearms Season starts middle of November runs for a Month.Altogether runs 4 months Unlimited Doe Tags.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was a great two weeks oin the deer blinds , warm for his time of year. Fire arm season ended Fridy the 30th. Six days off then muzzle loading season. Shooting coyotes after that till Christmas, lots of them about.
Usally keep a journal on the days sightings temp, this year I was seeing so many deer I'd loose count. At least 20 does and fawns a day. I all Ive logged in 15 days.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Literally got back from Afghanistan on Monday evening, spent WED morning (opening day) putting up cameras and tightening up my tree stands, then spent WED evening hunting. Way behind the power curve on preparation from my norm. 

So far Iâve seen; 4 does, 2 large owls, two coyotes, one that actually barked and yodeled at me, and an irate squirrel. Iâve never heard a yote bark before, sounds like one of those little yippy dogs.

Zero bucks. The warm weather and full-waning moon sucks, but still much better than where I was a week ago! Wifeâs already asking me why I didnât pop one of the does, but Iâm going to make this season last as long as I canâ¦..

Chuck


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

This is my 2nd deer season, last year I killed my first buck. Dh made me a nice stand on our property. We have lots of doe and fawns this year, have seen as many as 12 on a good day and have only had 1 day out of the month that I haven't seen anything. Have a spike that stops by and this morning caught a fleeting glimpse of a good size buck.

None of the doe so far have been without young-uns so I haven't shot any. DH got a 10 point 185lb before gutting. He pretty much lets me hunt our land and he hunts on leased land with his brothers. I feel pretty fortunate that I have seen so many so far this year. Dh has only seen that one buck, no doe and none of his 9 brothers have got anything this year which is really unusual for them. Not bothered I haven't shot one yet this year, I'm enjoying watching the doe and learning from them and the peace of the woods. I've been able to watch and see how they act in wind, rain, cold and warm weather. Gotta love that about Alabama the weather is always changing :happy2:


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

congrads on a great season,,,most folks never imagine what visiting in the real world is like.......


----------

